# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Marin Barleti per Skenderbeun

## Eni

*Shqiptar*
(3/22/01 10:17:36 pm)
Reply  Marin Barleti per Skenderbeun 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barleti, ikonografia dhe poezitë e para për Skënderbeun 

Moikom Zeqo 

Kryevepra e Marin Barletit, për historinë dhe jetën e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, është ngjarja më e madhe kulturore jo vetëm për humanizmin shqiptar, por përgjithësisht edhe për kulturën dhe kujtesën e kombit tonë në shekullin XVI. Kjo kryevepër u përkthye gati në të gjithë gjuhët evropiane me shpejtësi. Eshtë përkthyer dhe në gjuhën shqipe nga latinisti i madh Stefan Prifti. Mund të themi se Stefan Prifti i kushtoi jetën e tij shqipërimit të kryeveprës Barletiane.

Rëndësia e aktit letrar dhe historik të Marin Barletit është e shumëfishtë. Përfshin disa rrafshe të karakterit intelektual të mirëfilltë. Duke bazuar te botimi i parë i kësaj kryevepre të pashembullt dua t'u tërheq vëmendjen lexuesve në disa aspekte, që e kapërcejnë, ose janë në funksion të tekstit të mirëfilltë shkrimor.


Libri i Barletit u botua në Romë në tipografinë e vëllezërve Vitabulis, të mbiquajtur si Albanozotë. Shumë dijetarë dhe historianë janë të mendimit se këta tipografë janë shqiptarë. Mbiemrimi i tyre si "Albanozoti" ndoshta nuk ka nevojë për koment. Libri shoqërohet me disa gravura, të cilat spikasin për stilin humanist gotik. Ikonografia e këtyre ilustrimeve grafike deri më sot nuk është realizuar. Studimet janë koncentruar në përmbajtjen e librit dhe jo në anën e tij pikturike. Ka ardhur koha që të thellohemi edhe në këtë aspekt. Përpjekja ime është e para e këtij lloji për të bërë publike një analizë dhe një sintezë të ikonografisë së librit të Barletit në lidhje të drejtëpërdrejtë me kulturën dhe shpirtin kombëtar të shqiptarëve në epokën passkënderbejane.


Libri i Marin Barletit nuk ka shumë ilustrime. Kështu faqja në frontespic, ku është titulli "HISTORIA DE VITA ET HESTIS SCANDERBEGI EPIROTARUM PRINCIPIS", ("Historia e jetës dhe e bëmave të Skënderbeut Princit të Epirotëve") është e kornizuar me një numër grafikash që përmbajnë kompozime dhe subjekte të çuditëshme historike dhe mitologjike.


Çfarë tregojnë më konkretisht këto subjekte? Çfarë simbolizon ikono-grafia e tyre e miniaturës? A janë të rastësishme dhe formale këto ilustrime? A është konsultuar me piktorin grafist apo ndërsjelltas? A i ka marrë artisti figurativ mendimet dhe idetë e Marin Barletit? Kjo është një çështje e madhe hulumtimi tepër e dobishme. Duke vëzhguar dhe interpretuar miniaturat unë dal në konkluzionin se artisti figurativ dhe autori i librit Barleti ynë kanë bashkëpunuar shumë ngushtë, se disa nga miniaturat janë të lidhura në mënyrë konkrete me motivet e skënderbejadës së lavdishme të shekullit XV. Gravurat e frontespicit përbëhen konkretisht nga 10 kompozime, që qëndrojnë më vehte, madje janë dhe të kornizuara qartë. Gravura e sipërme tregon një betejë luftarake me kalorës përballë njëri-tjetrit. Nga njëra anë janë shqiptarët që sulmojnë dhe nga ana tjetër janë kundërshtarët e tyre, të cilët bëjnë një jetë për jetë a vdekje. Figura kryesore mbi kalë e kësaj gravure në anën e majtë përfaqëson me sa duket Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeun, ose një figurë kalorësi simbol i shqiptarëve. Prapa kalorësit janë dy këmbësorë që mbajnë armë të ngritura në duar. 

Një gravurë tjetër më poshtë paraqet në mes një qënie mitologjike me krahë, që është qartësisht një sfinks me gjoks gruaje me krahë shqiponjë dhe me trup luani. Fytyra e Sfinksit ka mbi kokë një diademë të hapur. Në anën e djathtë janë 5 figura, dhe një figurë martiri që rrëzohet i goditur me sa duket me shpatë. Nuk mund ta përcaktojmë domethënien e kësaj skene, mbase kemi të bëjmë me ndonjë martir të kishës, që lidhet me shekullin e XVI ose fundin e shekullit XV. Në anën tjetër të grifonit është një mbret i ulur në fron i cili ka një kurorë të dallushme, anash tij janë tre ushtarë me heshta ndër duar ndërsa përballë është një njeri, i cili ka ngritur duart përballë një flakadani. Mbreti është në pozën e njeriut që po dëgjon, kurse njeriu para fladakanit është ai që rrëfen. Eshtë pra kështu simboli i autorit, që tregon bëmat e të tjerëve, që shpalos heroizmin e shekujve.


Kompozimet e tjera të miniaturave janë dy rreshta gjatësorë anash faqeve. Një skenë paraqet një mbret mbi kalë me kurorë, që ka anash dy kalorës dhe të gjynjëzuar para tij një figurë murgu. Një skenë tjetër paraqet 6 persona më saktë 5 prej tyre i janë të mbështjellë rreth e qark një njeriu me nderim. Ka shumë mundësi që ky është një mbret, mbase bëhet fjalë për vetë Skënderbeun. Një skenë e tretë është akoma më interesante, një grua mban në dorë një enë dhe blaton diçka përpara dy burrave që rrijnë në këmbë mbi një piedestal. Sipër këtij kompozimi është një shqiponjë dykrenare e cila paraqet një interes shumë të madh shkencor. Interesi është se për herë të parë ne kemi dëshminë e simbolit të flamurit të Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, pra të shqiponjës dykrenore, të pranuar dhe të aprovuar nga vetë Marin Barleti. Një kompozim tjetër në miniaturë tregon tri vetë që masakroi me shpatë një grua martire. Kush është kjo martire? Mos kemi të bëjmë me figurën e Shën Luçisë, martires së famshme të krishtërimit, që ka patur një ndikim shumë të madh në trojet shqiptare sidomos në qytetin e Durrësit? Mos vallë masakrimi i kësaj gruaje simbolizon masakrimin e vetë figurës së Shqipërisë në formë të femërorizuar?


Një kompozim më vehte paraqet dy djem që mbajnë në duar pishtarë dhe ecin në drejtime të kundërta me njëri-tjetrin, mbi kokat e tyre fluturojnë tre pëllumba. Këta simbolizojnë shpërndarësit e lajmeve të mira, pra të famës së heronjve. Në një tjetër kompozim, i cili është luftarak tregohet një hero i rrëzuar përtokë me mburojë në krahun e djathtë dhe shpatë dhe mbi të dy luftëtarë me armë. Në këtë simbolikë betejash është një simbol tipik i Romës, figura simbolike e ulkonjës dhe dy foshnjet, Romin dhe Romulin, që pijnë qumësht nga gjinjtë e ulkonjës. Në këtë kompozim është figura e një gruaje të ulur me dorën e djathtë në gjoks dhe para saj figura e një burri që diçka tregon me një kapele të shekullit XVI.


Por ikonografia e librit përmban dhe dy gravura, njëra tregon vetë figurën e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut në profil, me mjekër të gjatë, me një kapelë pa strehë dhe me flokë të rruar. Ky portret sipas studjuesve është gravura më autentike që paraqet Heroin shqiptar. Siç e kemi thënë edhe në ndonjë shkrim tjetër, libri i Barletit ka edhe gravurën e një burri të ri që mban në dorën e djathtë një libër, kurse dorën e majtë e ka të ngritur pak sipër, mbas shpinës së tij është muri i një kështjelle dhe një kullë e ngritur. Ai nuk ka mjekër dhe portreti i tij inteligjent është mjaft shprehës. Ky portret i përket vetë Marin Barletit. Grafika në fjalë është e një rëndësie kolosale. Kjo do të thotë që edhe miniaturat e tjera por edhe portreti i Skënderbeut janë bërë në bashkëpunim me artistin figurativ. Cikël më vete janë edhe gërmat gravura.


Dua të kumtoj se grafikat miniaturiste për të cilat folëm më lart kanë rrethuar në mes të tyre dhe dy poezi në latinisht nga dy poetë bashkëkohës të Barletit, me sa duket miq të tij, që vlerësojnë shumë lart jo vetëm figurën e ndritshme të Skënderbeut por dhe vetë nismën e pavdekshme të shkrimtarit dhe dijetarit humanist. Poezitë janë shkruar në distikë, kanë karakter kushtimor, apologjik. Njëra është shkruar nga poeti Pjetër Reguli nga Viçensa, kurse tjetra nga Domeniko Alcenjano. Këta dy poetë kanë një rëndësi shumë të madhe për ne shqiptarët sepse ata janë të parët poetë në botë, që i kanë kushtuar poezi Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut. Të dy këta bëjnë kështu paraardhësit e traditës shekullore të poezisë së popujve të ndryshëm, që përmendin me nderim emrin e Skënderbeut dhe të Shqipërisë. Le të kujtojmë pas tyre emrat e shumë poetëve të mëdhenj si Ronsar, Agrippa, D'Obinje, Gabriel Ferni, Amadis Jamis, Luixhi Greto, Zhan Bussier, Margarita Sarroki, Lope De Vega, Kristofor Marlou, Edmund Spencer, Bajroni i madh etj.
Unë i kam përkthyer poezitë nga latinishtja në shqip si më poshtë:



Pjetër Reguli i Viçencës, (Shekulli XVI)
***
Kështu do të mahnitesh o lexues nga betejat 
e kapedanëve të famshëm heroikë.
Ndër to çudi është Skënderbeu, rrufe e luftës,
sa kënaqësi do të ndjesh kur të lexosh për të!
Prijës i madh, trim e shpirt hero,
kërdi ka bërë mbi turqit kaq mizorë!
Se emri i tij do të thotë "Aleksandër i madh"
mirëmbetsh o lexues me lavdinë e tij përherë!



Domeniko de Alcenjano i Padovës, (Shekulli XVI)
***
Në qoftë se ti lexues do të tejshohësh 
me aftësinë tënde në këtë vepër madhështore,
ke për ta çuar famën e autorit deri në zenith,
se ai këndoi Skënderbeun, bir i një populli të lartë.
Këndoi trimëritë e bëmat e prijësit arbër
që asnjë mangut nuk i le Kamilit të madh.
I pakrahasueshëm në fitore, i shkatërroi me ngulm
ushtritë pafund të perandorëve sulltanë.
Le të gëzojë e larta Arbëri për këto triumfe,
le të ngrejë në qiell veprat e princit të vet.

Gazeta Shqiptare
22 Mars 2001

----------


## saura

"Ëndrra e nënës së Gjergj Kastriotit, teksa priste të lindte Heroin e pathyeshëm"
Ëndërroi sikur do të lindte një Dragua...

"Por, përpara se të kaloj më tutje, nuk mendoj se duhet lënë mënjanë ajo që unë e mora si krejtësisht si një çfaqie mrekullie dhe që u profetizua prej shumë njerëzve, mbi lavdinë e këtij njeriu, megjithëse e di mirë se shumë vetë s’do t’a përfillin fare, si fort të ngajshme me përrallat e vjetra. Thonë, pra, se kur Vojsava mbeti me barrë me të, pa në ëndër se lindi një dragua aq të madh, sa që mbulonte gjithë Epirin, kokën e shtrinte ndërmjet kufijve të turqve, të cilët i përpinte me gurmazin e vet të gjakosur, ndërsa bishtin e mbante në det ndërmjet kufijve të krishterë dhe sidomos të shtetit të Venedikut. Gjoni, me t’iu rrëfyer ëndrra, nga që ajo nuk ishte një punë që të hetohej me anë rropullish apo që kërkonte për shpjegues Apollonin, e qetësoi me gëzim të madh të shoqen dhe profetizoi me lehtësi se prej saj do të lindte një burrë i përmendur në luftë e në vepra, i cili do të ishte armiku më i rreptë i turqve dhe njëkohësisht kapedani i tyre më fatbardhë, mbrojtës i fesë së krishterë” - Histori e Skënderbeut, Marin Barleti

----------

